# My prized possessions



## uraverageamerican (Aug 12, 2013)

A Swaims Panacea, Mihalovitch Blackberry Juice, Ravenna Glass Works, unmarked soda bottle, Walkers X Kilmarnock Whiskey 1559, and an unmarked long necked bottle.


----------



## epackage (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice stuff, the unmarked 'soda bottle' is a medicine bottle and the tall bottle is a hock wine...


----------



## uraverageamerican (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for the additional information, i wasnt for sure with them.


----------



## sandchip (Aug 13, 2013)

Can't say about the others, but 1, 3, and 4 need to be on the shelf with a little breathing room and not banging against each other.  Got a picture off the bottom of no. 4?


----------



## uraverageamerican (Aug 13, 2013)

Yeah ill get a picture up, and theyre all on a shelf with plenty of room, i just tried to fit them all in a pic lol and sorry for the bad quality of the pic.


----------

